# replacing STARTER PAWL RATCHET



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello,
We are trying to repair our craftsman lawn mower. It has a 4 cycle B&S engine. Recently the pull start rope broke and my husband replaced it. It worked for about a week and broke again. He fixed it again and now it starts once but won't start again unless he takes the whole thing apart and repositions the starter pawl. It looks like the pawls are getting stuck inside and don't make contact with the serrated cup. We've been referring to http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/lmfaq.htm but can't figure out what to do next. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Should we replace the starter pawl or is there something else that should be holding it in place?
Thanks for any suggestions
Lisa


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Do the little balls inside have flat spots? clean the end of the crank there good with some sand paper.


----------

